

‘Tattoo’ may help diabetics track their blood sugar - tjr
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/glucose-tattoo-0528.html

======
tjmaxal
This was a bit of a sensational title for a relatively mundane technology. As
one of the commenters pointed out it still won't be as fast and accurate as a
blood test. However the idea of a bio reactive tattoo is still pretty cool.

~~~
rbanffy
I'd love to have a "dashboard" of environment-reactive tattoos I could check
from time to time.

"UV levels today look nice"

or

"North is that way"

or even

"This thingie looks radioactive"

